# Big Al's Fish E-Sale (March 08 2013 - March 21 2013)



## jamezgt (Feb 17, 2009)

Hope somebody finds this helpful. I can't wait for their midnight madness so I can stock up on food and medication 

http://www.hootlu.com/deals/Big_Al_s_Canada__Desktop_Aquariums__Aquarium_Kits___More


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

It's kind of stupid that they keep putting betta in these types of desktop tank. They current is way too heavy and you'll end up tire and stress out the betta. Betta don't live long in these tanks. Anyway, don't want to crap with unrelated stuff, but I am just saying ...

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Zebrapl3co said:


> It's kind of stupid that they keep putting betta in these types of desktop tank. They current is way too heavy and you'll end up tire and stress out the betta. Betta don't live long in these tanks. Anyway, don't want to crap with unrelated stuff, but I am just saying ...


Keep in mind that a lot of these small tank setups come with a filter or pump that can be adjusted so the flow is not too strong.

And if not you can always swap the filter or pump for one that is much smaller and therefore not blowing the Betta all over the place. That's what I did with my Tetra cube when I was keeping Bettas.
--
Paul


----------



## RCode (Dec 12, 2010)

bah' same crap that is "on sale" every week.

A suggestion to Big Al's if they are reading, send your VIP members out some $10 off coupons if you spend $50 or something. I think they would get more customers coming in for that.


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

Doesn't look like the same old crap to me. I don't think I have seen the Rena filter on fish e-sale before. Pity I'm looking for the Rena 2.

Lee


----------

